# Cousins Ohio Buck



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

he got it late Sunday evening ...


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice buck!


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SWEET!!! Congrats to your cousin.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats a nice buck. Way to go!


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

That's a great deer. Congrats to your cousin. Looks like he's got some mulley in him!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just heard his Dad stuck one right at dark this evening ... no word on size or pics


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Now his Dads Monster Buck*

Dang 
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1465370_672635782768730_27953360_n.jpg


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

14 pointer


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## ChasinTails27 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is a hell of a buck. I've been after a nice one all year, with no luck so far.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

last I heard it was actually a 15 pointer and score in the 170's


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

nice one for sure....love the darker racks....what county in Ohio


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

just NE of Columbus ... probably Licking ... half way between Columbus and Newark


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice one


----------

